# MIDI show control -- HELP!



## lightingguy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to learn as much as I can with all the help I can get! I need some suggestions on MIDI show control.....

Here's what I want to do:

Music and lights in sync, or What some of use like to call a light show!!

I have little to none kownledge of MIDI so... as the tittle says: HELP!!! Please

I have a ETC smartfade ML(199 cues), but I also have access to an ETC expression 3(600 cues).....


----------



## xander (Jun 9, 2010)

I suggest reading the section on MIDI in the user manual for the desk you are going to use.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2010)

Buy and read this book: _Control Systems for Live Entertainment, Third Edition_, by JohnHuntington. (Book recently had a price reduction.)
See his website: - John's Blog Main Page
See also the site: Richmond Sound Design - Show Control & Virtual Sound Systems - Home Page
See the Midi chapter of the ETC SmartFade ML User Manual.pdf
See the Midi chapter of the ETC Expression3 User Manual.pdf

CB search results for light show.

Once you've done all that, come back here and ask your specific questions. See you tomorrow.

MIDI and/or MSC may not be the best way to achieve what you want. I believe these presentations didn't use MIDI at all.
I may have gone too far...
Here we go again! (Soundlight's Latest Creation)
Soundlight's Latest Creation
_Light Show_!!


----------



## soundlight (Jun 10, 2010)

My shows used either follow times (for my shows that used the ION) or the internal SMPTE clock of the Obsession with timecode events.

If you want to go with MIDI, you'll need to have some sort of program or device to trigger the consoles. If you use a program like Qlab with the Show Control add-on installed, you can send MIDI or MSC commands to a console and trigger cues. I'm not sure of the specific MIDI capabilities of the two consoles in question, but you should be able to fire cues using MSC (MIDI Show Control).

Definitely get the book that Derek suggested - Control Systems for Live Entertainment. It's an amazing resource for these sorts of things.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jun 10, 2010)

soundlight said:


> My shows used either follow times (for my shows that used the ION) or the internal SMPTE clock of the Obsession with timecode events.
> 
> If you want to go with MIDI, you'll need to have some sort of program or device to trigger the consoles. If you use a program like Qlab with the Show Control add-on installed, you can send MIDI or MSC commands to a console and trigger cues. I'm not sure of the specific MIDI capabilities of the two consoles in question, but you should be able to fire cues using MSC (MIDI Show Control).
> 
> Definitely get the book that Derek suggested - Control Systems for Live Entertainment. It's an amazing resource for these sorts of things.


 
Hey! There is the light show master!!!! I loved your live and let die show!!!!So you use internal timecode and follow timing, have you ever used any form of MIDI? How do you setup and use SMPTE to fire cues??

ThankS!


----------



## soundlight (Jun 11, 2010)

For MIDI cues, which I've done before with dance pieces, I use Qlab to fire MSC commands to the console. Set up MIDI channels correctly and everything will work flawlessly. Use MSC events in Qlab and set the auto timing in Qlab to fire the cuestack in sequence.

You can use another piece of software, but I've found that Qlab is the best and easiest to work with.

As far as SMPTE, I've only used it on an Obsession so that's the only console that I know how to set it up on.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Midi Show control...hardware + software*

hey guys,

My first thread was most of a failure, so here we go with MSC PT.2.

My goal:
Sync audio with an Expression 3

Does anybody know of any MIDI Show control software that is compatible with Windows 7(that is also under $400) and Can play An MP3 or AAC file?

Also, what are hardware should I get?


----------

